# Panel Schedule Labels and Template



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I've used this excel file in the past. I had to zip it for it to upload.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I use excel.. When printed on letter paper and trimmed they fit in a Cutler Hammer sleeve. I laminate them and leave them at each panel instead so they last longer. See attached sample..


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Lots of brand-specific fillable schedules here:

*http://www.codemath.com/cgi-bin/Run.pl?script=Legends*


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

joe-nwt said:


> Lots of brand specific fillable schedules here:
> 
> http://www.codemath.com/cgi-bin/Run.pl?script=Legends



I use one of these for the square D 1-42 and got some clear vinyl pockets off the internet somewhere with adhesive on the back of them. 

Work out perfectly and I just trim them to the amount of spaces in the panel.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

With the side wings folded over backwards, it fits in a 4" wide clear sleeve and you can see the basic info such as breaker size, equipment name. There is room for more info like room numbers, downstream disconnects, etc on the wings.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> I use excel.. When printed on letter paper and trimmed they fit in a Cutler Hammer sleeve. I laminate them and leave them at each panel instead so they last longer. See attached sample..


And then we add our company name and address.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

tmessner said:


> And then we add our company name and address.


Some I've also put a "As of: April 8, 2019" on them too.. Then you stand a fighting chance on knowing how accurate it is..


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> Some I've also put a "As of: April 8, 2019" on them too.. Then you stand a fighting chance on knowing how accurate it is..


But really isn't it better having a single brittle yellow sheet where everything's been crossed out and scratched in 5 different times in different types of ink and pencil? Gives you a real feel for the history of the place!


----------

